# Hard to close hand/Grip Tendonitis



## SuperLoudNinja (Feb 12, 2017)

I am 36 yrs old.
I took about 2 months off serious lifting/deload (still did small workouts)

Yet, when doing back training, 
pullups, seated rows various grips,other...
The next day, when I close my hand, my pointing finger does not close all the way, with some pain.
It is only my pointing finger, that if I force close, pain. 

When I take my other hand and close pointing finger in fist, hold tight, then stretch arm out to side and pronate arm/twist forward, it give a stretch with pain. If I hold the stretch, release, stretch again...a couple of times....I am then able to close hand. 
However, after about 5 minutes, it goes back to prior state of pain when closing, not able to close pointing finger into fist. When I make a fist, I look like i am trying to imitate Captain Hook bro.

I am going to be using straps more for back work.

I do 531 program for main lift, with accessory work in bodybuilding rep ranges.


I have had this happen before, but now I got VersaGrip straps so going to use more.

Anyone else deal with this before?


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 12, 2017)

In your case I recommend the straps for sure.

Not from lifting weights but from washing tons of dishes for awhile had something similar happen to my left hand ring finger.

After I quit the job within 2 months the finger went back to normal.

Is there anything else you are doing besides the weights that could be messing with the grip ?

Maybe the weightlifting is just icing the cake ?


----------



## SuperLoudNinja (Feb 12, 2017)

Naw, I work in Corrections. 
No repetitive use of limb.

I started to get it again slightly, and decided to run some test, saving "back work" for last. Hit everything hard. Squats, bench, OHP, Deadlift ( I use straps when it gets heavy, no supination every since I watched this damn bicep tear montage on youtube, and now I am scarred for life).. took day off,did not have issue. Then did only back work, and next day it was there.

Going to use straps for next week while deadlifting, and doing back work. If it goes away then it's some sort of tendonitis or entrapment/compartment issue. 

Good to hear someone else has had it. 

Did some research and found median nerve injury can also cause this. They have some stretches and videos on youtube I will be messing with. Nerve flossing and all that jazz.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 13, 2017)

Roll your forearms out with a barbell. It will crush the muscles and hurt like hell. Man up. Couple minutes top then bottom.


----------



## SuperLoudNinja (Nov 14, 2020)

Old issue, but found it was from over extending at bottom of bicep curl movements. I started to keep a small bend for constant tension, problem gone.


----------



## German89 (Nov 14, 2020)

PillarofBalance said:


> Roll your forearms out with a barbell. It will crush the muscles and hurt like hell. Man up. Couple minutes top then bottom.


i miss you


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 27, 2021)

Voodoo bands have helped my wrist problem about 90 percent probably . Dumbbell flys kill my right outer wrist when I go heavy but this has helped alot.


----------



## flenser (Apr 27, 2021)

Fishwhisperer said:


> Voodoo bands have helped my wrist problem about 90 percent probably . Dumbbell flys kill my right outer wrist when I go heavy but this has helped alot.




You should try keeping your wrists straight or even angled back slightly. Contracting at the elbow and the wrist at the same time puts a lot of unnecessary stress on those tendons.


----------

